# Gaggia Classic has arrived



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

I have spent most of the evening cleaning it - the scuffy bugger you had before had clearly never done this! Anyway, it's been de-scaled and run through 3 or 4 times and backflushed. All looks brand new now!

Had a few shots of espresso already, Rave's signature was nice, Has Bean lighter roasts seemed to be less so - struggling for depth of flavour and a bit weak. Is this probably down to grind?

Anyway, just wondering if there's anything else I need to be doing to get great coffee? it's good at the moment - but not excellent. Sure i will get the hang of it at some point though.

I don't know if the pressure mod has been done btw


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just remember to keep the cat away from it and then you will be fine .


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Noah&theBean said:


> Rave's signature was nice, Has Bean lighter roasts seemed to be less so - struggling for depth of flavour and a bit weak. Is this probably down to grind?


It is probably down to the fact that Rave's Signature is nice, whereas lighter roasts are less so.

All down to personal opinions of course. Just expressing mine.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Tell us your beans, doses and out puts and we can tell you if your grind is wrong. Have you had any lighter roasts prepared in a cafe that know what they're doing? They're not to everyone's taste but I personally think they're fantastic. It's been said before but I'll say it again, do not dismiss hasbean because they supposedly roast light, it is too much of a sweeping statement and is frustrating to see it regularly reinforced here.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You obviously don't have a cultured enough palette to enjoy has bean's fine offerings.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What did you have before the classic Noah?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> You obviously don't have a cultured enough palette to enjoy has bean's fine offerings.


I have an In My Mug Subscription. I LOVE Has Bean coffee... that's what I was saying. the Darker roasted coffee seems to taste the same as it did with my old machine but for some reason with the Gaggia i'm not quite getting the best out of the light/medium roasts. Which is annoying!

I had a Delonghi. It wasn't the best so won't tell you the model number or anything.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> I have an In My Mug Subscription. I LOVE Has Bean coffee... that's what I was saying. the Darker roasted coffee seems to taste the same as it did with my old machine but for some reason with the Gaggia i'm not quite getting the best out of the light/medium roasts. Which is annoying!
> 
> I had a Delonghi. It wasn't the best so won't tell you the model number or anything.


Give us a clue as to what your current in out and output is and we'll see if we can suggest anything.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Are you using bottled or tap water in the classic?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

In 16g Out 30g and the Time was about 20 Mississippi's


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Are you using bottled or tap water in the classic?


Tap. Does it make a lot of difference?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, what area are you in?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

East Riding of Yorkshire


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Near Hull?

13 Cats.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

I am in the vicinity of that area of the Country, Yes.

Where are you from? x


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thought so.

Your in a hard water area so using tap water is not good, get some bottled water, Tesco Ashbeck or Volvic seem to be the prefered choice.

Or use tap and descale every week.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

> I have been looking for a Mississippi counter for ages some say they are not very accurate how do you find yours??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Thought so.
> 
> Your in a hard water area so using tap water is not good, get some bottled water, Tesco Ashbeck or Volvic seem to be the prefered choice.
> 
> Or use tap and descale every week.


good call from froggy above.clear view is amazingly cheap from tescos if your worried about the pennies. even my palate noticed a difference .

other than that as suggested .

what dose. temp surf routine and output you getting


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

It's maybe a bit too long a shot for your dose. Try aiming for 25g out in 30s.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> In 16g Out 30g and the Time was about 20 Mississippi's


A little too fast i would say, grind a tad finer or tamp a tad firmer.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

+1 For Ashbeck too, I've switched to it and noticed the difference


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Noah I do hope it's not tasting like cats urine to you, of course that may suggest where the cat has gotten to this time.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> I have an In My Mug Subscription. I LOVE Has Bean coffee... that's what I was saying. the Darker roasted coffee seems to taste the same as it did with my old machine but for some reason with the Gaggia i'm not quite getting the best out of the light/medium roasts. Which is annoying!
> 
> I had a Delonghi. It wasn't the best so won't tell you the model number or anything.


Maybe you've got toxoplasmosis from the cat and it's affecting your tastebuds


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Please keep on thread - You've got the choice of two Walls (threads) if you want to 'funny comment'


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes or we will infect your ek thread


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> yes or we will infect your ek thread


Too late.

13 char


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

Dont worry. I've just done 16g out to a double espresso cup in 25 seconds. I did it with the Rave Signature - but tastes a lot better! I think I wasn't grinding it fine enough... so i will try grinding the lighter roasts a bit finer as well later on tonight









I will also get some of this boiled water as well.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bottled water would be better, boiled water will just go cold before you get home.

Maybe get some boiled eggs...

Oooops off topic!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am currently using Limini Blend in my Classic. Great tasting coffee and as they are only 20 min car ride from my house, I can call in and buy direct.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thought you had deserted us Malc!


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

The boiled water comment did make me laugh out loud. Ash beck from Tesco is what I've been using Raves Signature blend. 21g in 35 grams out 27 seconds. I find you have to constantly keep changing the grind the more the beans age.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2014)

just filled the double basket with probably the least about of coffee i have ever filled it with (about half full) and it produced the best tasting coffee i have ever had. I suspect that i was putting too much in before. Can anyone else confirm where the coffee normally goes up to if you use 15 or 16 gram? sorry dont have scales.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

thereis no specific point, as each coffee will grind differently and compact to a different level based on the coarseness of the grind, just get some cheap scales it will make things more accurate and a lot easier.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> just filled the double basket with probably the least about of coffee i have ever filled it with (about half full) and it produced the best tasting coffee i have ever had. I suspect that i was putting too much in before. Can anyone else confirm where the coffee normally goes up to if you use 15 or 16 gram? sorry dont have scales.


But scales they cost a £5, judging where coffee comes up to on a basket isn't in any way consistent or repeatable


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

You can get some cheap 200g (0.01g) digital scales from a UK seller on fleabay for £2.99 delivered at the moment. They even come with a set of batteries included.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIGITAL-PO...item58b050e376


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2014)

i've bought two sets







any idea in the meantime? thanks guys.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> i've bought two sets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the post coffee chap put up


----------

